# Ecran d'Ipod nano ''bloqué''



## cassandra-1995 (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
aujourd'hui mon Ipod est tombé mais c'était une petite chute, je pensais qu'il était pas cassé mais quand j'ai voulu changé de chansons l'image est restée sur la dernière que j'ai écoutée, mais je peux quand même écouter de la musique mais je sais jamais quel musique sera la suivante comme si j'avais un ipod shuffle. 
Comment faire pour changer cela? faut il que l'ipod se décharge completement ou que je le réinstallise ? Aidez-moi svp


----------



## Teteo (25 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Cela m'est arrivé une fois et le problème s'est réglé de lui-même. Essaye de restaurer les règlages d'origine si le problème persiste. 

P.S: La prochaine fois, poste dans le topic unique de "iPod bloqué" !


----------



## cassandra-1995 (27 Mars 2011)

merci


----------

